# Camera and Techniques to photograph layout?



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Any photography gurus out there?
I am a complete novice, but would like to get a camera to take quality layout photos to submit to magazines etc.
Also, techniques, as I do not know much about the settings.
I currently have an iPhone 5 w/ its built in camera, but I do not think the settings can be changed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you just buy a nice camera?
Most will take videos too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

I have Canon cameras and would recommend them. If you want to take up photography as a hobby a DSLR is very good but quite expensive. If you just want to take some nice pictures Canon (and others) make some nice cameras in the $200-300 range. I would recommend a Canon Power Shot. Just look for one that had about 10x optical zoom. These are good general purpose cameras. You might even find them at discount stores under $200 but make sure they have a decent lens, optical zoom and enough mega pixels.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Canon is junk, buy a Nikon!

But seriously folks, for model train photography I recommend a DSLR. Any long term big name brand (Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, etc.) should do nicely. If you think you might get "serious" about your photography be sure to get a camera that stores its pictures in RAW format as well as jpeg. RAW is the pure, unadulterated image data and must be processed. Some publishers require these files. Usually a digital SLR has the option to store each image in both jpeg and RAW.

Suggest you start doing lots of reading on digital photography. I like this guy, http://kenrockwell.com/, because he is not afraid to be blunt. Check out some of the "Classic Articles" in his "How To Take Better Pictures" section.

Good luck. It's a long and winding road.

Pete

PS - The camera is not nearly as important as knowing how to use it. Here's a shot I took with my Panasonic Lumix superzoom before I got my Nikon DSLR.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not guru:
My recommendation is a Nikon coolpix P7700
totally manual or auto if you want.

to take nice pictures is a bit complicated but here some basic tips:
-Never use Flash.
-Set up the white balance accordingly the light used
-Take picture from the eye level, helicopter pictures are ok but are more informative than artistic.
-use a tripod.
-set up the lowest ISO possible, lowest ISo make less noise pictures.
-Learn about deep of field. and void close ups.

Andre.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Andre - You may not be a guru, but your product photos are excellent! Did you take them with the Nikon coolpix P7700? I'm guessing that Frank may have taught you a few tricks.

Chipset - Andre is spot on with his recommendations, but I would add that once you have it mounted on a tripod you should use the camera's aperture-preferred mode at f11 or f16 (to increase depth of field), and the self-timer or a remote shutter release, if available, to eliminate vibration/blurring when the shutter releases.

Photography is like making scenery, weathering, or playing bass. Practice can never make perfect, because there is no such thing as perfection, but it sure helps.

Pete


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

And lets not forget light.... lots and lots of light! Key factor in lower ISO's, resolution, and time to keep the shutter open. Then you can get fancy and stack your photos in software for max depth of field. Everything will be in focus from the front of the photo all the way to the back.

And when all else fails.... Photoshop it!


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

You guys went from English to a foreign language really quick. I gotta go read the info. Thanks for posting it. My camera is set up for jumping fish and freezing water droplets; trains are a lot different.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

This is interesting. If I log in as a guest there are links that I never put in my post to walmart and some camera brands. When I sign in the links are gone. Can anyone explain?

Pete


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Could one of the moderators move this thread to General Model Train Discussion (or some other appropriate non-scale specific area)? I don't do O-scale, and I almost missed this thread.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

laidoffsick is right. lighting is an extremely important factor.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Andre's recommendations are spot on. I would add two more.

(1) Check your background before you shoot. Look at all of the corners for unintended inclusions, like tools, parts of the wall, table edges, and even parts of the layout that you don't want to include in the shot that you are taking.

(2) Read up on the "rule of thirds"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds

Don't follow this rule rididly, but keep it in mind when framing shots.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

I am amazed no one has come along preaching only using a cell phone. 

No.

I prefer my Nikon DLSR because it fits me and it is easy for me. I would recommend going to a camera shop where someone spends time with you on what works for you. I might add that I have shot may rolls of film on Konica, Minolta, and Kiev cameras way before my Nikon. Remember a camera does not take the picture, you do. The camera is only a tool for the job.

I have learned after shooting lots of layouts over the past several years and the biggest are mentioned:
1. Lots and lots and lots of light.
2. Use the highest f stop possible. Manual mode is your friend.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Here is a thread from a couple of months ago, with more ideas on getting good pictures. Some overlap, but also some more detailed explanations.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=59489


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the info!
I have my work cut out for me!


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I found my camera!
It is a Canon PowerShot A495:

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/powershot-a495-blue

_Easy to use, powerful A-Series camera has 10.0 Megapixels and 3.3x Optical Zoom makes picture taking a snap!
With the PowerShot A495, dramatic, personal pictures have never been easier to shoot and share. This 10.0 Megapixel camera lets you create impressive large photos of family and friends you'll be proud to display. The high-resolution images taken by the PowerShot A495 can be enlarged up to 13" x 19". The PowerShot A495 has a 3.3x Optical Zoom lens (35mm film equivalent 37 - 122mm) that let you capture up-close and memorable images.

Smart AUTO will do the work for you by intelligently selecting the proper settings for the camera based on 18 predefined shooting situations.
Just set the Canon PowerShot A495 to Smart AUTO and you're ready for maximum enjoyment from your picture-taking every time. It's a relaxing and satisfying way to shoot because you can completely concentrate on your subject knowing that the camera has the technical details covered. Advanced Canon technology intelligently analyzes your situation and shooting conditions. Then it automatically selects an appropriate setting from 18 specially defined settings. So whether you're photographing flowers, a captivating sunset, or your friends at the park, you can be confident that you're getting dramatic, memorable images.

New Scene Modes such as Super Vivid for additional bursts of color, and Poster Effect for a unique artistic look, which gives the shooter more creative freedom to capture images their way!
The Canon PowerShot A495 gives you even more creative freedom by including new modes made to get the kind of images people talk about. Super Vivid captures the colors you see with your mind's eye, saturating the scene with intense colors. Turn drab scenes into exciting compositions, when dull pinks blaze into brilliant fuchsia and off-yellows suddenly burn bright and hot. Even dark colors become richer with Super Vivid. Sunsets and floral scenes turn into bursts of color, and get your photo noticed.

Large, clear 2.5-inch LCD makes taking and viewing images a breeze.
The PowerShot A495's 2.5-inch LCD screen gives you the big picture, whether you're shooting, reviewing or showing off your images. This high-resolution screen offers a crisp, clear and bright picture. It also features Night Display for easy viewing in low light._

What do you think?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Some of us have a talent for photography, some don't. Put me in the latter group. I picked up a mid range Nikon SLR a few years ago. My pictures are in better focus as this has image stabilization but proper lighting and composition still escape me.
I know a few professional photographers who use Canon cameras and their pics are superb so I think you are making a good choice. Something you might want to check is where is the camera and lenses being made. Even some of the top brands are having their mid priced items made in China. Like most other things you have to take a brands reputation with a grain of salt today.

Pete


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

As Pete said earlier, "The camera is not nearly as important as knowing how to use it."

The camera you have will work great, but lighting, framing, focus, angle...these all affect your pics as much or more than megapixels. I've seen a few vids on youtube with tips on how to videorecord and captures stills of model train layouts and they were very helpful. Different results take a "recipe" of settings and techniques. The more you know and practice, the better you results will be. Have fun!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

chipset35 said:


> I found my camera!
> It is a Canon PowerShot A495:
> 
> _Easy to use, powerful A-Series camera has 10.0 Megapixels and 3.3x Optical Zoom makes picture taking a snap!
> ...


_

I have an older version of the Canon PowerShot. It's a great camera. And the Auto feature will get you started, and will be useful for many situations. However, I find that Auto does not do good pics of model railroads. You will need to experiment with the different manual modes and features to find what works best for you. Use the suggestions that have been posted here as ways to use some of the manual features to get better pictures._


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

> Some of us have a talent for photography, some don't. Put me in the latter group. I picked up a mid range Nikon SLR a few years ago. My pictures are in better focus as this has image stabilization but proper lighting and composition still escape me.


If you use a tripod and a remote shutter release or self-timer image stabilization is completely irrelevant.



> I know a few professional photographers who use Canon cameras and their pics are superb so I think you are making a good choice. Something you might want to check is where is the camera and lenses being made. Even some of the top brands are having their mid priced items made in China. Like most other things you have to take a brands reputation with a grain of salt today.


Pros use many different camera brands and take great photos, that's why they're pros. With pros durability matters most, and they probably select their equipment depending on the job. "Good" and "bad" are all over the map these days. One of the best lenses I've ever had is a Chinese-made Nikon/Nikkor 55 - 200 DX AF. With or without image stabilization (VR in Nikon terms) it's a keeper.

Can't say it too much: Tripod, tripod, tripod!!!

Pete


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

The biggest issue with "Auto" that I always had is depth of field and lighting. It wants to use the flash, and if you disable the flash then the photos are too dark. Auto tends to focus on the center of the shot only.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Laidoffsick said:


> The biggest issue with "Auto" that I always had is depth of field and lighting. It wants to use the flash, and if you disable the flash then the photos are too dark. Auto tends to focus on the center of the shot only.


This issue can be solved. Put your camera in aperture preferred mode, and manual focus mode if it has that capability - if it doesn't, get a camera that does if you want to make good pictures.

Set the aperture to the highest possible number, which provides the greatest depth of field, and focus 1/3 back from where you want to have the foreground in focus. Then, if you use a TRIPOD and either a remote shutter release or the built in self timer set to the longest possible delay, you should be able to get an adequate or even a good result without using flash.

You also might want to experiment with camera distance and zoom setting. Try shooting the same composition framed the same with wide, normal and telephoto zoom lens settings by moving the TRIPOD forward and back and see which nets you the best result.

Photography is like any art; it requires lots and lots of practice and reasonably good equipment, meaning a real camera and not a phone camera which is the modern equivalent of a 110 instamatic. Fortunately digital film is cheap, so you can practice plenty.

Pete


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

all that is true Pete, BUT that's not using FULL AUTO mode. Some people just want AUTO and let the camera do all the work. really good photos require all that has been discussed, but it's very different than point and shoot in auto mode with the camera in your hands


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

If you want to make good model railroad pictures you need total control and the knowledge of how to use it.

If you want mediocre toy train snapshots FULL AUTO will give them to you, but for goodness sake at least turn off the ghastly on camera flash.

That said, under many conditions full or program auto will give very good results, just usually not for model or other product photography.

Pete


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks, I will experiment soon.
But I have to agree that Auto is gonna be too bright or too dark.
Plus, I really need to learn manual mode?
Texas Pete, were you an engineer for Union Pacific?
I knew a engineer when I was a dispatcher for UP and he looks just like your photo and played musical instruments.
Also, from S Central Texas.
Del Rio Division.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

and to finishing the confusion. 
better use RAW format. then you can adjust your pictures to your own taste.

Pete, all my shots are using the Nikon p7700. I bought it because the ISO and is full manual.

AG.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Andre, mine is a 5000 series. I use manual without flash and have long been familiar with F stops. Lighting is my biggest roadblock. Overhead light is fluorescent and spotlights are either incandescent or halogen so white balance is always a problem.

Pete


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Norton said:


> Andre, mine is a 5000 series. I use manual without flash and have long been familiar with F stops. Lighting is my biggest roadblock. Overhead light is fluorescent and spotlights are either incandescent or halogen so white balance is always a problem.
> 
> Pete


most of camera built in software include manual WB adjustment. 
I always have in my bag a white piece of cardboard so you can adjust it to any source of light.

Andre.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Norton said:


> . . . Lighting is my biggest roadblock. Overhead light is fluorescent and spotlights are either incandescent or halogen so white balance is always a problem.


To help with your white balance turn off the overhead fluorescents and use one or the other type of spotlight(s), incandescent or halogen.

Texas Pete


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> ...But I have to agree that Auto is gonna be too bright or too dark.
> Plus, I really need to learn manual mode?


Yes. Google "Exposure Triangle" then learn it and master it on whatever camera you use. Photography is about one thing: Capturing light. A good photo is either by accident or more commonly, the result of good composition, exposure and lighting skills.

To improve lighting skills, learn 3 point lighting and apply it best you can. Keeping the lighting temperature the same among all your lights is a definite thing to strive for. You can get daylight balanced Fluorescents that will match daylight LED extra lights or light from windows. Or go all tungsten.

The bonus is everything you learn and master in photography translates to video. Below are two stills from video and a BTS still showing the setup: Windows shuttered, LED for blue fill and tungsten for key.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

chipset35 said:


> Any photography gurus out there?
> I am a complete novice, but would like to get a camera to take quality layout photos to submit to magazines etc.
> Also, techniques, as I do not know much about the settings.
> I currently have an iPhone 5 w/ its built in camera, but I do not think the settings can be changed.





big ed said:


> Why don't you just buy a nice camera?
> Most will take videos too?



Unless you edited after I commented minutes later, I did not see this in the original post?

*but would like to get a camera *to take quality layout photos to submit to magazines etc.

I was not trying to be a wise Xss when I posted, I guess I read it wrong?:smokin:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I use a Kodak XE. It takes great pictures just about any way I want it to. Sometimes I just set it on the layout and set the timer if I'm not using the flash so the camera doesn't move.


----------

